# Reversable repair?



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi All...

 Does anyone know if there are any repair materials that can't be reversed?

 There's a nice master ink on ebay with an ugly lip repair... If I thought I could get rid of the old stuff without further damaging the bottle, I'd bid on it and re-repair it...

 Thanks,

 Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Ron, I haven't seen the bottle but could you use a Dremil tool with the right abrasive wheel and grind out the botched job a little bit at a time so as not to get the lip too hot?  Kelley


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 If you have a friend that is a dentist, you could strap the bottle into his chair, put on your mask and drill, scrape, pull, poke, prod, yank, grind that "filling" out of that master ink!! That sounds like fun?[]

 I only thought of this cause I have a dentist appointment on Weds...[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds scary, Kelly...

 It seems to me that most repair materials do not stand up to the heat generated by a blow dryer... If that's true, it shouldn't damage the bottle... I just don't know what was used on this one... Kind of looks like epoxy...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2006)

OK, Wayne...

 You've convinced me... I'll grab that bottle off ebay, ship it to you, and you can bring it along to your dentist appointment...

 How much do you charge for that service, anyway??!!???


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Ron, Hit it with a big hammer, it will come out 

  Dental bits in a Fordom or Dremal tool will work well. Use wax to lubracate the bit and run the tool at slow speed. Warm water or acitone will soften some epoxies. 

 Also check jewel sites. there are some solutions that are made especially for removing epoxies.

 And pics befor and after are manditory.[]


 Hey Wayne, I can take care of those teffis for ya, got some chisels and hammers.[&:]


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 8, 2006)

Go to the local hardware store and find a paint stripper that has â€œepoxy paintâ€ listed on the back on the list of what it will strip. I had a rare milk can that someone painted with brown epoxy paint that was almost imposable to strip. I tried everything from acitone to steel wool and it was not come off. Get some of that stuff and soak the repaired part in it for a while and it should dissolve it.  

 Let me know how it turns out, Tom


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats a good idea Tom. Probably your best and cheepest bet Ron. You can get paint stripper in pint cans.

 Good one Tom.[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2006)

As it turns out, my pockets weren't deep enough... The sucker sold for over $200...

 Next time...

 Ron


----------

